# What Vitamins should I be taking?



## suzieQ (Nov 5, 2004)

I am starting my injections today - 225iu menopur - and would like to know if there are any particular vitamins that I should be taking. I have been taking Folic acid, Vit B Complex, Selenium, Zinc and Vit C. I am a veggie and have in the past had to take Iron supp. The clinic mentioned more protein in my diet, should I start eating more now or after my ET.

SuzieQ


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like you are taking all the right things. I would slightly increase protein now as it help to combat any symptoms of OHSS should you get it. An iron supplement is also a good idea.

Ruth


----------

